# Limit of 10" and Over Brookies - VIDEO



## CoryMerryman (Apr 30, 2012)

I had another good few hours on the water this past weekend. The weathers heating up and so is the fishing


----------



## slabstar (Feb 25, 2009)

Great job videoing! Looks like it was a fun day! Thanks for sharing!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

Very cool, thanks!


----------



## riverbob (Jan 11, 2011)

nice video, I'm not pickin, BUT wet your hands frist.(live n learn) like I said nice video


----------



## brookies101 (Jun 23, 2008)

riverbob said:


> BUT wet your hands frist.


I'm not sure his hands had enough time to dry off in between fish, lots of nice brookies in there. Looks like it was almost non-stop.... Great video

BTW, you ever get a chance to get out on the pond ice fishing? If so, I'll be looking forward to a video of that come this winter. 

Thanks for sharing


----------



## tito (Apr 27, 2012)

Nice vid and pond. I think thats the definition of a secret spot.


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

Great video, thanks for sharing.


----------



## CoryMerryman (Apr 30, 2012)

brookies101 said:


> I'm not sure his hands had enough time to dry off in between fish, lots of nice brookies in there. Looks like it was almost non-stop.... Great video
> 
> BTW, you ever get a chance to get out on the pond ice fishing? If so, I'll be looking forward to a video of that come this winter.
> 
> Thanks for sharing


 
Thanks guys! You're right, It's literally every or every other cast and you got one on. This spot is closed September 15th unfortunately but I have a couple other spots in mind I want to try for brookies this winter  So much good fishing....so little time!


----------



## twohats (Oct 1, 2004)

Super video. Wishing I lived in the UP.


----------



## FredBearYooper (Oct 5, 2009)

Nice video..like mentioned before..try to wet your hands..there is a good chance those fish you released could be hurting because of it.


----------

